# Lou



## Volcano

*What does lou mean at the end of a name?

namelou or nameoulou, I'm not sure.**For example Annoulou*


----------



## pavlo

You probably mean the feminine form of some surnames:
ο κύριος Αγγελόπουλος (mr.)
η κυρία Αγγελοπούλου (mrs.)

note: ο κύριος Γεωργίου
        η κυρία Γεωργίου
(both in genitive)


----------



## pavlo

Volc it is pure genitive! Do not confuse it with ending forms of Turkish language like _Instanbul'*da*_ etc.


----------



## Volcano

*No, I mean name.

Geia sou Annoulou!*


----------



## Forero

Hi, Volcano.

Do you mean a "first name" or personal name, not a family name? And not a genitive like Ioannou = "John's", right?

(I don't know the answer either, but we need to clarify the question.)


----------



## Volcano

*Hello

This person name is Anna and I saw somewhere it is written **Annoulou, therefore I wonder what oulou means also the whole name **Annoulou**.
*


----------



## pavlo

Probably (-oulou) is a short of diminutive between friends...


----------



## Δημήτρης

_Annoul*ou*_ is a diminutive in Cypriot Greek.
Anna -> Annou*lou*
Stella -> Stell*ou*(a)
Niki -> Nik*ou*(a)
...


----------



## x99sol

Δημήτρης said:


> _Annoul*ou*_ is a diminutive in Cypriot Greek.
> Anna -> Annou*lou*
> Stella -> Stell*ou*(a)
> Niki -> Nik*ou*(a)
> ...


----------



## Volcano

pavlo said:


> Probably (-oulou) is a short of diminutive between friends...





Δημήτρης said:


> _Annoul*ou*_ is a diminutive in Cypriot Greek.



*So in greek is it -aki?*


----------



## Δημήτρης

Greek:
-άκης, -ούλης (masc.)
-ίτσα, *-ούλα* (fem.) --> Annoula
-άκι (n.)

Cypriot Greek:
-ούης (masc.)
-ού(α) (fem.)
-ούι(ν) (n. & "neuterized" masc.)
(Sometimes we add/remove syllables from names before attaching the diminutive suffix)


----------

